# My vizsla is broken.



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I haven't said a whole lot about this because I have been a fairly long-time member and I am worried about people taking this the wrong way. But... I seriously think Ruby (2 years old now) is a freak of nature when it comes to Vizslas.

I did so much research before deciding on a Vizsla for our family. I knew the exercise and mental need requirements. I was prepared and even looking forward to the challenge. When we got accepted into choosing for Ruby's litter, we purposely selected the most laid back available female puppy in order to not stretch our capabilities. 

Ruby is really lazy for V standards. She doesn't require 2+ hours a day of exercise. I do work at home, so she's never crated and she doesn't sleep much during the day, but even then she doesn't need a designated work out session every day. She's passed out on my living room floor right now --- so tired from chasing flies in my living room that I accidentally let in this morning. We only go on a long walk a couple times a week. I know that probably sounds absurd to most of you.


If you all are being honest, how rare is this for a Vizsla?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I think working from home is huge bonus/advantage for you. I can easily get away with no exercise for ours for the day if I'm home all day "getting stiff done". However, I'm not sure that it would have the same effect day in and day out. Currently if I keep moving, they keep moving. But if I were home everyday they may not take them same stance. 

So in short I can kind of see this being normal. Lol.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't think that your sweet Ruby is broken, she's just laid back. 

Mine are also not marathon runners and they don't require hours of exercise every day. Keep in mind - mine aren't purebreds and Cash gets tired more quickly because of the three legs. There are definitely times when Cash gets antsy because he needs to run off some excess energy, but it's not an every day thing or even a weekly thing. If for some reason I can't walk them one day, they adjust to it just fine and just go with the flow. I think all dogs have their own personalities and temperaments - you just happened to get a girl that takes it easy and likes to hang out.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Sounds like Ruby has some wirehair in her! Actually your schedule sounds a lot like mine, so it may very well be a combination of a lower energy dog with a stay-at-home owner. I do notice a substantial bump in energy when I have to leave her alone for 4+ hours, but for the most part she's a calm girl day in day out. No walk today since she tore up a pad yesterday (time to buy musher's secret!) _and_ I was out a good chunk of the day, yet she's currently laying calmly on my feet. Granted she was bouncing around a lot when I got home.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Well...

I'd say its a combination of you being at home and her being more laid back. Otto will take it easy if we do, but he will also go, go, go and still have reserves for more. He went on two 7 mile bike rides (mostly off leash) this weekend plus the beach with fetch and frisbee plus on leash walks. But, we can get away with two on leash walks per day for a week if necessary. There is a female V down the street who has nowhere near the energy level as ours. Her owner told my dad once that he was happy she was more laid back because a V like Otto would be overwhelming. I think there is a spectrum ... Some are on the low end, others high. Does family/friends that know her comment on her being very energetic? How does she compare to other dogs you know? Either way, it doesn't really matter! Just consider yourself lucky! Haha. Now that Otto is older and not a crazy puppy, I love him just as he is and wouldn't change a thing .... but 2 years ago I would be green with envy of your lazy V!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I will admit ... I didn't read the entire thread... But I think you are blessed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If your pup is in tuned to you life style and it works. Thank goodness!~
Don't Question a good thing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Nope, my Ruby can be just the same, I don't need to take her out every day for 2+ hours either. If I'm working from home she'll follow me about from room to room for a while then go and have a nap for a couple of hours. On the flip side we are sometimes out all day for consecutive days on end and she will still keep running all day every day.


----------



## gem2304 (Mar 7, 2013)

Your post has made me smile  I have a 7.5 month old wirehaired Vizsla and he is so laid back I keep waiting for it all to go wrong!

He was very full on as a very young puppy but in the last couple of months he has really mellowed. He loves other dogs and would play with them for hours but at home he just chills out and cuddles.

I count myself very lucky to have such a lovely natured puppy


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Haha, thanks everyone for reassurance! I don't actually think there's anything wrong with her, nor am I complaining...I've just always been really surprised at how easy going she is.

Oh, and yes our friends and family think she's crazy.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She sounds like she was a laid back pup.
Most of the pups are not, and so we exercise them to tire them out.
Its kind of a endless cycle with exercise. They build up a endurance, and so we exercise even more. We condition them to run everyday, and then they bounce off the walls if we miss a day or two.

While a good many Vs become destructive if not given a good amount mental/physical exercise, your Ruby does not. 
We could probably give you tips on how to turn her into a crazy V.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> Its kind of a endless cycle with exercise. They build up a endurance, and so we exercise even more. We condition them to run everyday, and then they bounce off the walls if we miss a day or two.


*Sigh* Wanna trade?! (Haha, only kidding!!) It takes 2 hours of off leash RUNNING just to slow Dex down, at least 3 to actually make him lazy for the entire rest of the day. Granted, we crate a lot during the work week. Just count your lucky stars


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

dextersmom said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> > Its kind of a endless cycle with exercise. They build up a endurance, and so we exercise even more. We condition them to run everyday, and then they bounce off the walls if we miss a day or two.
> ...


Oh gosh... not sure what I would do with that! I'm sure Ruby would probably act a lot different if she was crated during the work week.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma goes either way at 1 year old. She has lots of energy when she plays and runs and chases birds or squirrels and can amuse herself in the house. When active she can be very feisty too. Other times she is just sweet and cuddly and very laid back. I don't think she is a high octane vizsla either. I think this may be why the breeder picked her for us. (Serious car accident at the time of getting her did not help).


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Currently green with envy. We picked the most "laid back" of the litter... Lazlo is now just under 6 months old, and is only 'dream pup' after 2 hours of off-leash exercise. I'm hoping he mellows a little in a few months, but I think we're also just adjusting to life with a dog.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

I like to take Ester out every day, as much for me as for her, though we don't always manage it. Ester does just fine. She is fit and lean, at 2 years old. She, like many other V's can run for hours and you can tell she loves it, but she can be such a couch potato, and loves to snuggle up to anyone who'll have her.  She is currently sleeping in her new Tuffies bed (snoring actually) by my side, after her dinner. Wondering whether she will be bothered to get out when I tell her it's time to go run! So I don't think anyone would think Ruby is broken. On the contrary, by most of the replies you have had. Enjoy!


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

I have to admit, as much as I love Penny she needs more exercise then I thought she would. I did my research in advance so I knew they needed a lot of exercise but Penny seems to be on the more the better side of the spectrum. She is 7 months old and we walked off lead for 2 hours this morning. She bounced and ran the entire time. When we got home she slept for 4 hours and then was up and bothering me to go out again. It took another 30-45 minutes out before she calmed down again.


----------

